# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کاردانش به زبان انگلیسی!! کمک

## shen1

سلام به دوستان. سوالی دارم：من دیپلم کاردانش در رشته ی نقشه کشی دارم و الان میخوام برای دانشگاه برم رشته زبان انگلیسی. باید چ کنکوری بدم و ایا نیاز هست سال چهارم نظری رو هم بخونم؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.

----------

